
Digital bank Revolut's money laundering lapse exposed - braythwayt
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2019/02/28/revolut-failed-block-suspicious-transactions/
======
braythwayt
Unfortunately, this newspaper has a paywall. Techcrunch summarized the
situation here: [https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/01/revolut-cfo-peter-
ohiggins...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/01/revolut-cfo-peter-ohiggins-
resigns/)

